# football for a ten year old in torrevieja



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi would any one have any information on a football team for a ten year old, going to torrevieja in july and my young lad is football mad he is a very talented footballer and plays for a local academy in northern ireland so i would like a local academy that is well structured thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

keving4099 said:


> Hi would any one have any information on a football team for a ten year old, going to torrevieja in july and my young lad is football mad he is a very talented footballer and plays for a local academy in northern ireland so i would like a local academy that is well structured thanks


Hi there,
So you're getting serious about this move then???
Have a look at these two threads about football. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/36854-football-clubs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/36794-soccer-schools.html
If you do a forum search for football or similar you might find more info...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is Sheffield United´s and Tony´s Soccer School I have given details of both on the previous thread. There is also a town team "loosely" associated with FC Torrevieja.

[email protected] is very involved at local level, has a 9 year old son and is from Bangor, N.I
He can give the complete story

If you are SERIOUS about football and your boy TRULY Is OUTSTANDING I would suggest Torrevieja is NOT the place to be but if he´s just good for his age then either of these schools will give him a game and an opportunity to meet kids of the same age.


----------



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> There is Sheffield United´s and Tony´s Soccer School I have given details of both on the previous thread. There is also a town team "loosely" associated with FC Torrevieja.
> 
> [email protected] is very involved at local level, has a 9 year old son and is from Bangor, N.I
> He can give the complete story
> ...


thanks for that ive just emailed him thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

*thanks*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> So you're getting serious about this move then???
> Have a look at these two threads about football.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/36854-football-clubs.html
> ...


yes all booked for july 15th looking forward to a diiferent challenge cant wait, thanks for your reply


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Whilst I can appreciate that you wish to ensure that your son continues with the activities he enjoys and has talent in, I think it is worth saying that the move to another part of the world also opens up new opportunities for children. My children are learning to play basketball and volleyball at school, and have taken up golf out of school. If your son is sporty, I'm sure he will really enjoy trying a few new sports alongside the football he is used to playing.


----------



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

*state school*



SteveHall said:


> There is Sheffield United´s and Tony´s Soccer School I have given details of both on the previous thread. There is also a town team "loosely" associated with FC Torrevieja.
> 
> [email protected] is very involved at local level, has a 9 year old son and is from Bangor, N.I
> He can give the complete story
> ...


hello steve i hope you dont mind me asking you a couple of questions thanks for the information about the football,i was wondering about the school situation for my ten year old ,i am moving to the torreta 2 urbanisation would you know which would be the nearest schools .
It doesnt matter if international or state schools it just to give us somewhere to start when my wife comes over in 2 weeks,although i would like to send him to a decent school obviously.
Would you have a opinon on what school to send him to,taking into account he will not be speaking fluent spanish for a while yet thanks for your time kev


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo Do you want me to take this private or on forum? 

Having lived on Torreta 2 for seven years I can give lots of background information. 

Remember you do NOT have a choice as to which state school you will go to - the school will be allocated to you. I thank half of the 150 million deficit that the town has is due to the transport costs for kids. Could it be the new rugby stadium? The chairman can´t fill a team never mind a stadium - pure folly!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo Do you want me to take this private or on forum?
> 
> Having lived on Torreta 2 for seven years I can give lots of background information.
> 
> Remember you do NOT have a choice as to which state school you will go to - the school will be allocated to you. I thank half of the 150 million deficit that the town has is due to the transport costs for kids. Could it be the new rugby stadium? The chairman can´t fill a team never mind a stadium - pure folly!



Its a forum question, so a forum answer Steve. 

There are lots of opinions about schools, I personally feel that international schools are given a bad rep on most forums and it isnt justified, of course they cost money. Choosing schools is a personal thing and not easy when you're in a foreign country. 

Also I was told that I had no choice about what state school my daughter would attend here. the nearest, the one the ayuntamiento allocated and that was that - well I refused to send my daughter to the allocated one cos I didnt like it (too many rather rough British kids there) and so they said well you choose then, so I did. The only drawback is that its the one furthest away from our house! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Were to start? Torreta 2 is as I guess you know recognised as being one of the two nicest areas of Torrevieja (That and La Veleta) and is often referred to as Torreta Florida (Pron.To-rr-eta Flo-ree-da! PLEASE!!) Now, Torrevieja is NOT Marbella so don't get carried away but is a safe, nice area with the Cycle Path/Via Verde giving it a green lung and it is borderedby the salt lake. 

Education: Theoretically the council can bus children anywhere over Torrevieja (and do!) The reality is that they have built a brand new school (Las Culturas) on the border of Torreta 2 and 3. It has over 65% expat children. To say we were not massively impressed when it was built is an understatement. Torreta 2 is designated as residential and WAS mainly detached villas until they inflicted us with Baños de Europa just down the road which is 3 developments built into one next to the Via Verde Nature Trail and salt lake (Salina). How it ever got planning permission is a mystery to everybody (except the bank managers of a "few" and the manufacturers of brown envelopes according to expat urban legend). 

There are a number of international schools within "shooting" distance. El Limonar and Mar Azul. Where do I begin? I know teachers, ex head teachers, staff, parents of both. Let´s just say if you google "mar azul illegal" or "mar azul demonstration" you will get plenty of info. Bottom line is that most parents think the school is fantastic ...even though it´s first premises were illegal and the situation at San Miguel can at best be called "interesting". I have known the headmistress for nearly 10 years and she is a caring person who set up her school initially because there was nowhere ear that could help her young child who has learning disabilities. A very resolute lady who has shown tremendous resolve to keep the school open. As for El Limonar, THIS IS A PERSONAL OPINION ONLY, I would just say I would not dream about putting my children there. They have nice new premises but .....

I have written much about education in Torrevieja and much is not pretty. Search this forum for some of what I have written. Bottom line is at 10 he will learn the language quickly enough if he wants to. It is also true that the crises of 2003/2006 are now over. Torrevieja boomed from 55,000to 90,000 in that time and so OBVIOUSLY the systems came under pressure - education, health, transport ...everything. All is now a lot calmer and the town had a DECREASE in population last year. It will recover I am sure but it´s pretty down at the moment. It will recover because the madrileños love it - it´s nickname is La Playa de Madrid - and whilst the expats might move out the Spanish will snap up the cheap housing for 2nd homes etc 

I can/have written more but I hope that will give you some idea. 

I wish you every success - os deseo mucha suerte.


----------

